# Death row dogs RDR Poundies



## Guest

Have a look at this thread,
Some have PTS dates for next week 
Urgent RDR Poundies - 14.04.09. Help and rescue spaces needed please.


----------



## alphadog

Just to let you know this link is working sallyanne. Is it the rochdale dog rescue you're linking to?


----------



## Tigerneko

You have to register with the site before it will let you look at the link!

it looks like it could be Rochdale Dog Rescue  i'd love to do a Lancashire PF meet to raise some money for them


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sticky Implemented!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Sticky Implemented!!


Yay, thanks hun!


----------



## turkeylad

sallyanne said:


> Have a look at this thread,
> Some have PTS dates for next week
> Urgent RDR Poundies - 14.04.09. Help and rescue spaces needed please.


Not much we can do to assist from here and we have our own problems but keep up the good work and our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Guest

There's a video I just watched (and I'm now in tears) it's about pound dogs in the U.S... I wont post the link, as I'm aware young children view this forum, but if anyone wants to see it then PM me, it's on You Tube. 

Edited to add, I know it's the U.S, but I'm certain some of what they speak about, goes on in ANY pound. About how they have to go around the animals and make a list of the ones they don't think would be re-homeable, and thats how they end up on death row


----------



## Guest

*Just found this gorgeous boy - he's on the PTS list...*









"Red/White Dogue de Bordeaux, Entire male, aprox 3 years old.

~ No chip found.
~ Underweight - but on performance diet now. 
~ Mucky ears and sticky eyes - on treatment for both! 
~ Has what looks like an old badly healed fracture to left hind  but manages well despite it. 
~ Good with people and some dogs  gets over excited with other dogs  better homed alone. 
~ Wouldnt trust with cats.
~ Doesnt seem to know any formal commands  will need some training.
~ Likes treats and footballs!!! 
~ Would benefit from someone who understands the breed

If you can help, please contact:

Woodlands Animal Care Ltd
Woodlands Kennels & Cattery
Grays Road
Westerham Hill
Kent TN16 2HU
Tel. 01959 572201


----------



## kellie76

is they a death row for north east as id be interested in adopting a dog or pup just think rochdale i abit far also do i have to pay any money to adopt one ?


----------



## Guest

kellie76 said:


> is they a death row for north east as id be interested in adopting a dog or pup just think rochdale i abit far also do i have to pay any money to adopt one ?


You would have to pay a fee yes, they are not free dogs.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

yeah is there a one for the north east?

and why do you have to pay since they're going to be put to sleep...


----------



## GSDlover4ever

xXhayleyroxX said:


> yeah is there a one for the north east?
> 
> and why do you have to pay since they're going to be put to sleep...


the poundies on that list will be destroyed if a rescue space is not found, if a rescue space is found the dog will be assessed, spayed/ nuetered and given treatment if it has any medical issues - before it is allowed to be addopted!

sadly they are 7 day pounds all over England and Wales


----------



## GSDlover4ever

here are some more - the reality really is heart breaking 

Pound Dog Rescue Link » Urgent dogs at risk of being put to sleep

Rochdale Dog Rescue Help Dogs on Death Row Find Safety & Finally Loving Homes


----------



## princessx87

We are pleading to NON-KILL Rescue establishments in the UK to help place the following four dogs ( SBT's) which are due to be put to sleep on Wednesday the 26th August 2009.

The dogs are situated in the Kent area of the UK.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Three of the dogs are around 2 years old and younger, one is only a 9 month old puppy, the other dog is only around 4 years old.

Please help us to ensure that their lives do not end before they have even begun!

Please help us move all four dogs to safety by providing sanctuary until loving homes can be found for them.
If you can help in any way please PM me or email [email protected]

OR CONTACT THE EMAIL ADDRESS AND TELEPHONE NUMBER DIRECTLY!

C419 Flash

Dk Brindle/Wht SBT Entire Male 9 month pup Available fm 11.8.09
No chip found Good condition  lean build.
Good with people - some dogs and seems OK with cats
Knows sit !! would benefit from some training. Very calm natured Staffie  loves cuddles and will play with some encouragement  nice puppy!!! Would suit a family

DUE TO BE PUT TO SLEEP!
26th August 2009.

EMAIL: [email protected] 
Phone: 07984 446717

C426 Mylo

White/Tan SBT Entire male 1-2 years Available from 18.8.09
No chip found  Good bodily condition
Good with people and dogs but not good with cats!!!!!!!!!
Knows Sit. Likes treats, balls , tuggees and squeekies
A Small Staffie  very cute little lad..a fun dog  very excitable and playful  would benefit from some extra training .. would suit a family..

DUE TO BE PUT TO SLEEP!
26th August 2009.

EMAIL: [email protected] 
Phone: 07984 446717

C431 Phoebe

Brindle/White SBT female 4+ years Available from 15.8.09
No chip found. Good bodily condition 
Good with people  most dogs and seems Ok with cats. Knows Sit Gives paw and will come to command.
Likes treat and a ball but wants to plat with tuggees and squeekies but not really sure what to do with them !!!! Really nice girl  does pull on lead and would be better walked with a harnessEager to please - a real sweetie!!!

DUE TO BE PUT TO SLEEP!
26th August 2009.

EMAIL: [email protected] 
Phone: 07984 446717

C408 Bonkers

Dk Brindle SBT Entire male 1-2 years Available now 17.8.09
No chip found. Good condition  but has had 2 lots of treatment for Kennel cough  which it doesnt have!!! We are sure that the dog has lungworm and he is on a months treatment to clear it up. Lungworm is passed in faces but cannot be contracted by others dogs as it needs to breed through a host  such as slugs or snails . So no risk to anyone taking with other dogs as long as poo is cleared up properly and disposed
of !!!!! He has one tablet each week for a month  which will be supplied with the dog. 
Good with people, some dogs but not good with cats !!!
Knows sit, down and gives paw. Loves treats balls,tugges and squeekies
Will need a firm hand as he lives up to his name  very excitable energetic and boisterous - but is essentially a nice dog  just needs some discipline in his life and a caring home.

DUE TO BE PUT TO SLEEP!
26th August 2009.

EMAIL: [email protected] 
Phone: 07984 446717

Sorry i cant upload photos at present will add once i get them sorted!


----------



## jordyminx

xXhayleyroxX said:


> yeah is there a one for the north east?
> 
> and why do you have to pay since they're going to be put to sleep...


I honestly and am totally gobsmacked by that last comment about why do u have to pay etc......

my blood is boiling!!!! i dont want to create a problem at all, but thats really does show how little people know or understand about poor rescue dogs and the rescue world.

for example, the volunteers who are the people usually helping these dogs, do it out of having a big heart and most dont receive any income, nor do they expect it. In fact they usually (me included) use their own money and/or graft hard to raise funds doing things like microchipping, spay/neutering, worming, vets bills, boarding kennel fees etc etc etc. usually rescues dont have their own kennels, and its not cheap to keep tem in there.

the fee is to try and put a little back into the rescue pot as they receive no funding or handouts etc. and THAT IS WHY they ask for a contribution or some specify EXACT amounts which in my opinion, can be too high considering theres a recession going on right now.


----------



## fluffybunny2001

we have taken a few rochdale dogs when we have the space,Lovely dogs.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

jordyminx said:


> I honestly and am totally gobsmacked by that last comment about why do u have to pay etc......
> 
> my blood is boiling!!!! i dont want to create a problem at all, but thats really does show how little people know or understand about poor rescue dogs and the rescue world.
> 
> for example, the volunteers who are the people usually helping these dogs, do it out of having a big heart and most dont receive any income, nor do they expect it. In fact they usually (me included) use their own money and/or graft hard to raise funds doing things like microchipping, spay/neutering, worming, vets bills, boarding kennel fees etc etc etc. usually rescues dont have their own kennels, and its not cheap to keep tem in there.
> 
> the fee is to try and put a little back into the rescue pot as they receive no funding or handouts etc. and THAT IS WHY they ask for a contribution or some specify EXACT amounts which in my opinion, can be too high considering theres a recession going on right now.


no no no you've completely got the wrong end of the stick here - i wouldnt mind paying for a sick wounded dog in need of a home.

i was just wondering really since its not explained, animal welfare is one of the many things i stand up for, im training to be an animal cruelty officer or generally to work with animals.

so try read into comments first before replying like that please 

i actually rescue animals & the rescue centres we use dont require a fee, thats why i asked

we also save animals from cruel situations first-hand so in no way would i be so superficial as not to rescue a dog due to it's price


----------



## tafwoc

I find more so than ever today that there are more pedigree dogs needing homes than cross breeds, maybe this is just in my area? An it makes me sick to think that people can put them to sleep, just because they can't find a home. We don't do this to children, so why muder a defensless animal. Iv already got three rescue cats and three rescue dogs, and am highly considering becoming a foster mum.

The great work that the rescue's do, i take my hat off to!


----------



## Sweepsmamma

We have tried and tried to get onto this site as we are very interested in rescuing a dog but we just cant get on


----------



## tafwoc

It breaks my heart. Are there any rescues that PTS in North west? As my sister is considering another.


----------



## staceydawlz

im sooo horified!! theres some gorgeous babys in that rescues that GSD lover put up :'(


----------



## staceydawlz

oh meee im in love i wish i could save one but i think im too far!


----------



## EmCHammer

Hello everyone

Just seen this thread - I am a volunteer for Rochdale Dog Rescue so if anyone has any questions any time please do feel free to ask and I will answer to the best of my abilities! 

Sadly again this time of year we are overwhelmed with dogs coming into our care from the pound who have been abandoned, space and funds are increasingly stretched with the sheer number of gorgeous dogs we see - but we do our best to ensure they are safe and loved however long they are with us.

Thx
Emma


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Sweepsmamma said:


> We have tried and tried to get onto this site as we are very interested in rescuing a dog but we just cant get on


what site are you trying to get on?


----------



## cleancage

I would rather see a dog given away free to a good home that PTS.


----------



## EmCHammer

Rochdale Dog Rescue work closely with the pound where the dogs are to ensure they are not put to sleep; if we did not exist then the fate of the unclaimed dogs is likely to be very different.

The main work is finding the dogs places with reputable rescues around the UK; i.e. those who will assess, neuter, microchip, vaccinate, have a non destruct policy etc.

The dogs are not signed over into the care of RDR until the 8th day as they can legally be reclaimed up until then.. and are not rehomed from there as we will not have seen them at that stage, they will have only had a basic temprament and health check at the pound and its not something any reputable rescue would do. Any dogs that come into our care and go up for rehoming will have been assessed, chipped, neutered etc and they do have an adoption fee.

This helps us to continue to be able to save more death row dogs; and doesent cover the cost of neutering, vaccinating, chipping and the cost of emergency boarding at £5 a day. We can only continue to save the dogs whilst we have funds to do all of this. Please do have a look around the website as it explains how we work in more detail


----------



## MichelleKitti

Hi, could someone please give me advice on how I can help with these poor dogs on death row?? I can provide a temp home (foster) a dog whilst he or she is looking for a new home rather than the poor animal be put to sleep. I know foster homes are in great need and I would be honoured to provide a loving home for a poor dog..... 

Please get intouch!


----------



## momentofmadness

MichelleKitti said:


> Hi, could someone please give me advice on how I can help with these poor dogs on death row?? I can provide a temp home (foster) a dog whilst he or she is looking for a new home rather than the poor animal be put to sleep. I know foster homes are in great need and I would be honoured to provide a loving home for a poor dog.....
> 
> Please get intouch!


Hi there.. You could PM Kelly Joy.. She does deal with getting foster homes checked etc sorts all aspects of rescue/foster/adoption..


----------



## MichelleKitti

Oh thank you, I will work out how to pm her as I havent been on this site long.... Just been on the Rochdale Dogs Rescue site and sent them a message about being an emergency foster home.

I am currently saving money so I can pay for a 10ft x 10ft run in my garden for two foster dogs.... to help with all the neglected and abused animals in the world - I feel that if each person did there bit it would help so much. I havent got much money and due to raising my daughter alone its a struggle but I would give my last £1 to a dog if I had too.... I love animals, its disgusting how people abuse there trust.


----------



## benjybunnyboo

2 staffs on death row 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all,
Ive just joined because of two very special guys who were due to be pts today, but have been given a reprieve until the week end.
Im not sure if ive posted in right place so please forgive me.
Can anyone help or know of any rescues for these guys? it really is a matter of urgency, unfortunately.

Thank you all xx

Argh i cant add their pics, but they are both brindle, one hasnt a tail


----------



## roisin2k6

how much is the fee? this dog is beautiful is he realy on death row?!


----------



## EmCHammer

Which doggie is that - most of the dogs we have in at the minute are in our emergency boarding kennels awaiting a home or rescue space after being some of the lucky ones


----------



## Kingbuxton13

I would love to foster animals to save them from Death Row. How easy is it how would I go about it?


----------



## roxanne&lou

Kingbuxton13 said:


> I would love to foster animals to save them from Death Row. How easy is it how would I go about it?


I help to run a new rescue and we are currently looking for fosterers if you could help?


----------



## EmCHammer

Most rescues would be happy to hear from potential fosterers, although I would advise if you want to help death row poundies, finding one that takes them and fostering a dog that has already been properly assessed for its suitability for living in your home environment, and also has been kept at kennels to make sure its free of anything potentially infectious, i.e. KC or worse and been healthchecked and vaccinated.

This really helps a dog as can be properly assessed in a home environment and also clears a space for the next poundie to move into.

Rehoming directly from the pound can be risky as you don't know what you are getting health or temprament wise.... of course most are briliant dogs but may just not be right for you.


----------



## wyntersmum

you have to log in and just been on it and not excepting any more members??????????


----------



## EmCHammer

Wyntersmum was it the forum you have tried to log onto? You do need to be a member to have a look at some of the pages, but not heard anything about not accedpting any members, if you can let me know exactly what you were trying to do will investigate for you.


----------



## wyntersmum

just been on site and sayind admins anr forbidding any more members.
would have thought they would want to get these dogs help?


----------



## wyntersmum

EmCHammer said:


> Wyntersmum was it the forum you have tried to log onto? You do need to be a member to have a look at some of the pages, but not heard anything about not accedpting any members, if you can let me know exactly what you were trying to do will investigate for you.


sorry was said have to register so tried and came back with administrators forbidding any more members.


----------



## wyntersmum

sallyanne said:


> Have a look at this thread,
> Some have PTS dates for next week
> Urgent RDR Poundies - 14.04.09. Help and rescue spaces needed please.[/QUOT
> 
> hi just had ago again and let me on now thanks.


----------



## EmCHammer

Ooh that sounds odd; have you got a copy of the email and speak to the forum administrator!


----------



## a2d3i4

if you can adopt the above dog.. i would be more than happy to but then i would expect discussions and advice on relocation or transport in an international level. I am based in india and would prefer to take the pup or the dog to india for a longer period


----------



## topazstar

Hi Sallyanne - tried to register to view this link but came up with 'administrator not allowing any more new registrations'.....so unfortunately I could not view.
........I found one lovely dog earlier & then realised he has been PTS - I am already in floods of tears.
Would be great if we could view this link.


----------



## EmCHammer

Here is a new link to the website - did the error come up from PF side of things or from the Rochdale Dog Rescue side of things

Urgent Pound Dogs Seeking Rescue Places

If not just google Rochdale Dog Rescue urgent dogs.

Not sure which dog was put to sleep, just wanted to clarify its the pounds who put to sleep RDR work to try and prevent dogs from being put to sleep although there are sadly far to many for us to be able to make much of a dent in the situation - but for a few lucky dogs we can be there.


----------



## Guest

jordyminx said:


> I honestly and am totally gobsmacked by that last comment about why do u have to pay etc......
> 
> my blood is boiling!!!! i dont want to create a problem at all, but thats really does show how little people know or understand about poor rescue dogs and the rescue world.
> 
> for example, the volunteers who are the people usually helping these dogs, do it out of having a big heart and most dont receive any income, nor do they expect it. In fact they usually (me included) use their own money and/or graft hard to raise funds doing things like microchipping, spay/neutering, worming, vets bills, boarding kennel fees etc etc etc. usually rescues dont have their own kennels, and its not cheap to keep tem in there.
> 
> the fee is to try and put a little back into the rescue pot as they receive no funding or handouts etc. and THAT IS WHY they ask for a contribution or some specify EXACT amounts which in my opinion, can be too high considering theres a recession going on right now.


That may very well be true. I am looking into getting a puppy soon. But it sadly will not be a rescue dog. WHY? I can get a puppy for under £100 in my area. Before that i was checking puppys in rescues. £200! £200 FOR A PUPPY! At a rescue! And they want to do a home check, bring it back for vaccinations and castrating. Even though i could do it at my own local vets.

Maby if "rescue" kennels made it easyer to adopt their dogs there wouldnt be so many in them! The puppy i wanted was brought into the kennels because the BREEDER COULDNT SELL IT! The pups were bred and being sold for a £100. So they are taken to a kennels where it will be DOUBLE????
I would rather adopt a puppy from a local and PREVENT that puppy from going to a rescue.


----------



## rona

Howldaloom said:


> That may very well be true. I am looking into getting a puppy soon. But it sadly will not be a rescue dog. WHY? I can get a puppy for under £100 in my area. Before that i was checking puppys in rescues. £200! £200 FOR A PUPPY! At a rescue! And they want to do a home check, bring it back for vaccinations and castrating. Even though i could do it at my own local vets.
> 
> Maby if "rescue" kennels made it easyer to adopt their dogs there wouldnt be so many in them! The puppy i wanted was brought into the kennels because the BREEDER COULDNT SELL IT! The pups were bred and being sold for a £100. So they are taken to a kennels where it will be DOUBLE????
> I would rather adopt a puppy from a local and PREVENT that puppy from going to a rescue.


And give money to a puppy farmer or BYB to encourage them to continue with their trade.

Surely supporting a rescue is far better than putting money into the pockets of people who don't often give a toss about their bitches or the poor pups they churn out?


----------



## countrymun com

Hi

There are 2-3 organisations in the north east who rehome dogs. If you look on facebook for Cleadon Kennels page they update it regularly with dogs needing homes. There is also the dog and cat shelter in newcastle and a dog charity in sunderland - think it's called pawz for thought or something similar.
I think they all charge - Cleadon is £40 but includes spaying if needed, free micro-chipping and free vet check.
I think they have to charge otherwise people with all sorts of bad motives might turn up to "rehome" an animal.
hope this helps
susan


----------



## EmCHammer

> Maby if "rescue" kennels made it easyer to adopt their dogs there wouldnt be so many in them! The puppy i wanted was brought into the kennels because the BREEDER COULDNT SELL IT! The pups were bred and being sold for a £100. So they are taken to a kennels where it will be DOUBLE????
> I would rather adopt a puppy from a local and PREVENT that puppy from going to a rescue


Hmm yes the rescue kennels are so full of dogs because rescues have some adoption policies and don't just shove the dogs out to anyone who wants one.

The rescue kennels are full because people are churning out more and more dogs for a quick buck, homing irresponsibly, families not keepign up the commitment of a dog and throwing them out untrained and undersocialised at approx a year as they are 'baddogs' or the dog is ill or they can't cope, or breeders who have made their money.

I rehomed my pup without a homecheck and very little questions asked - not that hard really. Would you rather they just sold unneutered dogs to anyone walking through the door - bit like those dodgy BYB out there!

If you were to rehome your own dogs would you not have something in place to vet prospective new homes? Most of the dogs have lost one home or come from maybe unsuitable homes in the past, and we want to make sure this doesn'thappen again.

Rescues may well want you to take the dog back as they can ensure its done and also they probably cover the cost of it this way - all included in your £200 or whatever they charge. I recently rehomed a rescue pup and he was £150. Yes I could have brought a staffie pup fomr a local BYB, thus supporting people who are adding to the problems of so many BYB breeders, but I wanted to support local rescue, and being involved in rescue iknow how it works.

Our rescue does not charge £200 but £120 for all dogs irrespective of age, breed,gender etc. this barely covers the cost of neutering, vaccinating, chipping and looking after the dog in our care, let alone any vets fee's etc.

If you want to support local BYB, then thats up to you, but no need to put rescues down in the same comment just because you don't agree with their policies. They have been doing this for years and have a whole wealth of experience in rehoming dogs.


----------



## jojoreggae

I totally agree with charging people for rehoming this will ensure that the prospective owners really want them and are not likely to get rid of them as soon as they are an inconvenience xx


----------



## SaveChance

I have no idea if I'm putting this in the right place, sorry if I'm not. I just wanted to post about Chance, a deaf dog who is due to be pts at 6pm tonight if no one saves him. I heard about this on twitter and cannot help him because of my age but I wanted to increase his chance of rescue by posting on here . He is in FlushDyke kennels, but on twitter it has been said that transport can be arranged. You can contact @The_Animal_Team on twitter if you think you can help.


----------



## Kerry Culling

My partner and I are very passionate about our pooches. We do what we can to help with sponsorship etc but one pooch caught our eye.

Rosie.

Rosie was due to be destroyed, she had a date on her head, like all of the dogs in the Spanish pound. She is 11 years old. Sarah and I had to do something so we paid the fees to get her out of the pound and into foster. This is where she currently is in Spain. We need to bring her home to us but she will need rabies jabs, chipping and general vet care prior. She will then be chaperoned home to us. All of this at a cost.

We are trying to raise as much money as we can to bring her home anything beyond that will be donated to the rescue organisation out in Spain that do everything they can to get these dogs out.

Please help?
www.gofundme.com/rescuerosie

Please read her story xx


----------



## bonniedog

countrymun com said:


> Hi
> 
> There are 2-3 organisations in the north east who rehome dogs. If you look on facebook for Cleadon Kennels page they update it regularly with dogs needing homes. There is also the dog and cat shelter in newcastle and a dog charity in sunderland - think it's called pawz for thought or something similar.
> I think they all charge - Cleadon is £40 but includes spaying if needed, free micro-chipping and free vet check.
> I think they have to charge otherwise people with all sorts of bad motives might turn up to "rehome" an animal.
> hope this helps
> susan


A year after my beautiful dog died, I'm thinking of rescuing another dog. I too have found the rehoming policies a bit much. I've looked on Cleadon Kennels website and will call them tomorrow. Their charges are reasonable. I'm so glad I found this post, thanks.


----------



## bonniedog

Oops, I haven't looked at a photo of my girl since I posted this, that was a bit of a shock and upsetting seeing the picture again.


----------



## bonniedog

Oops, it's the first time I've looked at a photo of my girl since I posted this one, it was a bit of a shock and upsetting to see it.


----------

